# Suspension Boost For my TJ



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

I just bought a 99 TJ and a 6.5 meyers plow put on it. It also has a warn winch on it, so it needs alot of help in the way of front end suspension. Our options seem to be:

New Front Springs 
Timbrens
Air bags for inside the springs

I'll Be posting a pic soon!
Thanks Guys!


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

Let me know which you thing is best


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Why take the winch off when you put the plow on? Timbrens and air bags will make the front so stiff it will rattle your teeth out. Go with springs or air shocks. with the shock you can adj the air pressure to match the load.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you just worried about the sag upfront and want to make it level again?
If so, you could just put some coil spacers on it.


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

We did add some coil spacers - didn't do much though.
Air shocks sound like a good idea... didn't even think of those!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Airshocks or airbags are the way to go. Both will work and both can be regulated in terms of pressure/firmness. I have airbags which per the manufacture are at 10psi in the off season. You don't know they are there. As far as install, the air shocks would be easier.


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks! We'll be looking into picking up some airshocks this weekend.
(now that i've finally got mry shop in order)


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

jdavid;446472 said:


> Thanks! We'll be looking into picking up some airshocks this weekend.
> (now that i've finally got mry shop in order)


jdavid, let me know what you have to give for airshocks. I have the same set up as you.


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey, here's a new problem!
I Can't seem to find Gabriel(or any other kind of air shocks) for a TJ. 
If they don't make 'em, we'll have to go with air bags.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Nobody Lists an air shock for the front. I did some research ( max length compressed length... )
and came up with some shocks I have to look up the number. I'll post it tomorrow. I put air bags in the back of my BMW in 1975 ( I did a lot of camping then) and found the ride so stiff even with NO air in the bags. That it became dangerous, the rear would hit a bump and bounce around into a spin.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

I installed airbags in my front springs. They work great. I am pretty sure I posted about it. do a quick search of my posts. They took about 2 hrs to install, because I have to have everything PERFECT, but they only cost about $40 on ebay.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont have the shock number I have a 4 1/2 lift in my jeep so my shock wont fit yours
if you go to "http://www.gabriel.com/documents/2006_catalog/2006%20Gabriel%20Catalog%20final%20Reduced.pdf" you can look up mounting and lengths and find a shock to work for you.

Mounts
Reference F
Page 270
MOUNTING CODE “CB” & “ES” EYERING AND BUSHING WITH STEEL SLEEVE

Length
Reference F
Page 269
HOW TO MEASURE EXTENDED & COLLAPSED
LENGTHS OF SHOCK ABSORBERS


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Plowmeister.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

do a search for front air shock i have seen something around these threads about an older thunderbird rear air shocks working for the fronts. If not the Air Ride air bags do work awesome i have them on mine it will take some time to install since you have to pull the springs in front to do them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

85 Thunderbird rear shocks interchange


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Basher I knew you would chime in LOL


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

You actually do have to pull the springs...BUT you don't have to unbolt the control arm. Get a spring clamps and tighten them down, and remove. Saves a step or two.


----------



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

Personally I have Grand Cherokee springs (from one with a V8) all the way around on my 04 TJ, gives it about a 2" lift, and controls the sag amazingly well. It is a little stiff unloaded, but it also helps nose dive when I am winching.. 

Just a thought. Only cost me $40 and a couple hours.

I have the same plow setup - Meyers 6.5..


----------

